# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  медосмотр в школе, юридическая сторона вопроса

## летняя мама

Помогите, советом , пожалуйста.
Недавно ребенок принес из школы "документ", согласие родителей на медосмотр ребенка в школе, который должны подписать родители(законные представители).
Длинный список специалистов, в принципе, ничего криминального. И я не против, пусть осматривают(лор, окулист и им подобные). Но вот рядом с пунктами *психиатр, гинеколог, флюрография* написала отказ. С первыми двумя еще готова смириться(НО в моем присутствии, и не в школе), флюрографию делать вообще не собираюсь.
И вот сегодня звонок. Школьная медсестра. Просит заполнить документ "нормально". Что так, мол, нельзя. Что в пункте "флюрография" к примеру, указан возраст 15 лет, так почему я пишу отказ сейчас? На минуточку, в данном "документе" НИГДЕ не указан срок действия , вот совершенно не понятно, это согласие на диспансеризацию в этом году или на весь период обучения в школе.
Ладно,этот момент  вроде решили, медсестра сказала, что именно на нашем экземпляре она пропишет, что данное согласие распространяется только на медосмотр в этом году.
А вот по поводу гинеколога и психиатра мы  так и не договорились. Аргументы медсестры: поликлиника получает деньги за полный медосмотр и врачи могут отказаться от частичного осмотра. И да, прокуратура тоже проверяет, и" документ", заполненный мной неправильно, может им не понравиться.
Пока сошлись на том, что в документе указывается дата медосмотра, и я пишу свое согласие только на этот год(флюшка там не предусмотрена по возрасту), гинеколог и психиатр осматривают ребенка в школе в моем присутствии.
Вопрос: а обязательно ли ребенку проходить этот медосмотр в полном объеме? с точки зрения действующего законодательства

П.С. был еще пункт"давать ребенку мед. препараты по назначению при обращении ребенка в мед. кабинет". Написала, что ТОЛЬКО после звонка родителям и согласования с нами.Это тоже медработнику не понравилось. Ну и еще несколько спорных моментов было, сейчас точно не сформулирую. Что делать-то? Хелп ми, плиз.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Совершенно точно, что любое медицинское обследование - это процедура не обязательная, а добровольная, и по любому пункту вы имеете право написать отказ или ту формулировку, которая вас устраивает.
И как раз при невыполнении или отказе со стороны школы уже вы имеете право обратиться в прокуратуру.
Сегодня еще покопаюсь, где я читала про это и напишу.
Марина Глушенкова недавно в фейсбуке обсуждала у себя на странице этот вопрос и, вроде бы, тоже не собиралась подписывать этот документ в полном объеме.

----------


## летняя мама

Олеся, спасибо огромное. Поищу, что Марина пишет. Просто на 100 % была уверена, что имею полное право отказаться , по крайней мере от ряда пунктов. Но звонок медсестры меня что-то выбил из колеи, неожиданно как-то.

----------


## kiara

Оля, абсолютно точно - имеете право, как законные представители ребенка, отказаться от любой медицинской помощи, включая и профилактическую. И настаивать на полном или частичном осмотре вторая сторона не может. 
Возможно, что услуга действительно оплачивается комплексно, но это не ваши проблемы) это "тонкости" чиновников, а для граждан одно руководство - Конституция РФ-прежде всего, кодекся и федеральные законы. И в самую наипоследнейшую очередь, это инструкции чиновников, если они не нарушают права конкретной личности.
Я подписывала Нику полный отказ от диспансеризации.

----------

